# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Small Time Ganja Purchase

## Markis

We will be hitting Negril soon, and having never tried ganja in Jamaica, and not having smoked here since the 70's, I need some advice. We would like to try it, but I wouldn't know good stuff from oregano anymore. 
 We would like to buy a couple spliffs from someone. so my question is should we ask our private driver to hook us up with someone, or maybe wait until we check into our hotel, and ask them management to recommend someone. Forgive my ignorance, I just know there certainly are going to be good, and bad salesmen like anything. 
 We are spending a few days on the cliff's, and then some time on the beach as well.
  Thanks!

----------


## captaind

You can trust your driver if he/she is a sponsor here.

Of course I'd suggest Linston

Cap

----------


## JohnNYC

No need to look for it. You will be approached almost constantly, from as early as leaving the airport terminal, and almost everywhere you go. You will be approached so often it will become annoying. It's hard to tell you what to look for since secent is a big part of it. It's a plant, so the fresher and usually the brighter it is the better. If the buds are sticky to the touch, that's a very good sign. Don't pay more than $10 for a few spliffs or a nice size bud
Linston, mentioned above by the Captain, drove us last reach, and started us out with a few nice buds!

----------


## JamaicanCurrys

I strongly advise not to buy pre-rolled.....Knew a guy that had someone build him a spliff and it was laced with something white.......

----------


## captaind

> I strongly advise not to buy pre-rolled.....Knew a guy that had someone build him a spliff and it was laced with something white.......


Just a question. Was it someone you knew and trusted?

Cap

----------


## TAH

Just have Linston pick you up. Problem solved, and you get a good driver as well. If you only want a little, $10 will go a long way.

----------


## Rob

> I strongly advise not to buy pre-rolled.....Knew a guy that had someone build him a spliff and it was laced with something white.......


Bear with me, but the cost vs profit ratio makes lacing a ganja spliff with anything "white" as a bad business move. As Capt D mentioned, the drivers in our Transport section are vetted. No one in our Transport section would risk that nonsense. An inquiry, trial and jail time is generally not good in the transportation business.

But it is common sense to never buy a pre-rolled spliff anywhere by some total stranger. Sometimes ignorance is not bliss.

Every driver in our Transport section has already been vetted and would never risk their license for less than the price of a return airport trip.

Common sense dictates not everyone is your friend, but we know all the drivers here personally and you can rest assured that they will steer you in the right direction.

----------


## TAH

> Bear with me, but the cost vs profit ratio makes lacing a ganja spliff with anything "white" as a bad business move. As Capt D mentioned, the drivers in our Transport section are vetted. No one in our Transport section would risk that nonsense. An inquiry, trial and jail time is generally not good in the transportation business.
> 
> But it is common sense to never buy a pre-rolled spliff anywhere by some total stranger. Sometimes ignorance is not bliss.
> 
> Every driver in our Transport section has already been vetted and would never risk their license for less than the price of a return airport trip.
> 
> Common sense dictates not everyone is your friend, but we know all the drivers here personally and you can rest assured that they will steer you in the right direction.


Almost left the same comment as your first paragraph.

----------


## JamaicanCurrys

Well said Rob.

 My point was don't buy from someone that is a total stranger especially pre-rolled.

Cheers

----------


## Dan Taz

You will be bombarded from when you leave the terminal, best advice if you don't know anyone, get from hotel employee, you will be there for a bit & would probably be the safest . Buy a bit & try & let him know if you want more.

----------


## Markis

Thanks for the advice. I already have transportation, and he comes highly recommended by the transport gentleman at Nirvana. I will ask him. The reason I posted on here was to make sure we didn't buy from a total stranger, I wouldn't do that. The reason we figured pre-rolled was we don't have papers, or a pipe. Should I just get that when we arrive, and if so where? Thank you all for your help.

   Cheers,

----------


## JohnNYC

you will have no problem finding rolling papers

----------


## BikerMike

Ganja,  Ganja,  every where I go, Ganja Ganja Ganja ! Some people like something extra in there Ganja, I like to grind up some shrooms from Ted`s  :Smile:  smoke it my friends !  :Smile: 

Bless!

Semi(and Crew)  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

and most rolling papers you will find are like smoking the Gleaner, guess I am spoiled using Club papers here  :Smile:  Rice Papers are the best!

Bikermike

----------


## Jacker

When we where in Negril in 2016, had no trouble finding da bomb smoke,,our driver Leroy was cool and took care of us, we told him the level we wanted and it was the thrilller from Manilla, yeamon I was tied,fried, dyed, all week. Somedays at the tree house would just lay in my chair and people watch,,great time !!!

----------


## JohnNYC

I typically smoke from a bowl, even cleaner.  But who doesn't love unrolling papers, or the huge Raw papers, that allow you to roll ridiculously large spliffs!

----------


## saeyedoc

Buy a cheap pipe at home and bring it (unused of course). Are you staying at Nirvana? If so, you can trust anyone that works there. Not the best, but will probably meet your needs. If your willing to get $100 worth or so, PM me and I'll give you a better option from someone who will sit and roll for you if you want.

----------


## TimP420

$100? You could get enough to last a month. Its so cheap in Jamaica.

----------


## thedude

> Buy a cheap pipe at home and bring it (unused of course). Are you staying at Nirvana? If so, you can trust anyone that works there. Not the best, but will probably meet your needs. If your willing to get $100 worth or so, PM me and I'll give you a better option from someone who will sit and roll for you if you want.


TBH if you clean it really well with rubbing alcohol, you could bring one back and forth. I brough a clean vape down, and a cone roller. Cleaned both and brought them home. Nothing in them to cause any kind of stir. Also from what I read dogs are are trained to alert on fresh (not burnt) weed.

----------


## saeyedoc

> $100? You could get enough to last a month. It’s so cheap in Jamaica.


Not so much anymore, unless you're buying ditch weed directly from Orange Hill. People are starting to charge upwards of $200/oz now for the better strains. A newbie tourist isn't going to find the $100/lb stuff easily.

----------


## JohnNYC

A $20 bill should get you 5 spliffs the size of your ring finger

----------


## JahCruiser

If you want real high grade California medical quality you have to know right people 
High grade Blue Mystic Lemon Haze strain was available last week

Everyone who sampled was blown away

----------


## TAH

> A $20 bill should get you 5 spliffs the size of your ring finger


For a new visitor, I agree. If you know where to go... that can get you a qp of moderately high quality stuff from Orange Hill. Nothing like the quality back home, but I'm more than fine with it at those prices. Especially since we basically burn the whole time we're awake while on island.

----------


## JohnNYC

I agree there are better bargains to be had. Just trying to tell a newbie what he should expect as reasonable. 
If he really wanted a deal, he would do a Ganga farm tour, or even the Rasta Village tour, and buy straight from the source

----------


## gregandkelly63

I have bought pre-rolled spliffs at Sir D's more than once.  We don't smoke often and don't need more than a couple for the week.  I suck at rolling so pre-rolled was the way to go.  They will also come down on the initial price asked.  Never had an issue with their pre-rolled spliffs

----------


## thedude

> If you want real high grade California medical quality you have to know right people 
> High grade Blue Mystic Lemon Haze strain was available last week
> 
> Everyone who sampled was blown away


I don't suppose you want to share the source?  :Concern:

----------


## Jacker

> If you want real high grade California medical quality you have to know right people 
> High grade Blue Mystic Lemon Haze strain was available last week
> 
> Everyone who sampled was blown away


Where at in Negril mon,,,there for a week in April and looking for good strain,,

----------

